# Cleverly considers retirement



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/wales/23746523

"I will have a holiday now and recover and see where I go from here and see what I want to do in life now," said Cleverly.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

That would be a shame. He's still young and is a talented fighter. He may have seen his career going badly off tangent in tge last few years when his initial rise to the top was fairly serene, if not a little too quick, but he still has a lot to offer. Maybe a good break with time to analyse what route he wants to go down when he comes back is what he needs.

I'd be very surprised if he did actually retire though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> That would be a shame. He's still young and is a talented fighter. He may have seen his career going badly off tangent in tge last few years when his initial rise to the top was fairly serene, if not a little too quick, but he still has a lot to offer. Maybe a good break with time to analyse what route he wants to go down when he comes back is what he needs.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if he did actually retire though.


I have a friend who has been mates with Nathan since he was about 12/13, he always said that as soon as Nathan lost he would retire. He claimed that a loss would break him as a fighter.

I'm not reading into that too much, and it would be a shame if he were to retire, but this is coming from someone close to Nathan.

I'd like to see Cleverly stick around, there's plenty more for him to offer.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

That's not fair to Vincent. Nathan has a degree, he will get a job. But Vincent will be on the scrapheap.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> That's not fair to Vincent. Nathan has a degree, he will get a job. But Vincent will be on the scrapheap.


Even if he carried on people would expect Vince to be chucked on the scrapheap...

Boxing News have a very good interview with Clev. They seem to have knack for getting fighters to open up as the one with Price was equally interesting...

http://boxingnewsonline.net/latest/...i-remember-thinking-if-he-catches-me-i-m-gone


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I have a friend who has been mates with Nathan since he was about 12/13, he always said that as soon as Nathan lost he would retire. He claimed that a loss would break him as a fighter.
> 
> I'm not reading into that too much, and it would be a shame if he were to retire, but this is coming from someone close to Nathan.
> 
> I'd like to see Cleverly stick around, there's plenty more for him to offer.


Well if that's the case, maybe he will give it up then. Obviously I don't know him but I thought he was a stronger character than that so it'd be disappointing if he can't come back.

What would be interesting to see is what level he'd return at if he does fight on. His opposition as a champion has been dross & I think we all feared something like Saturday night would happen when he was eventually going to step up because he was not getting adequate preparation for truly world class opponents. The domestic scene at 175 is fairly shallow & weak so he'd have to aim higher than that but I can't imagine it being too tough a test


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

He doesnt have the heart for it, boy mentallity. Hes fine when hes beating b-class but mentally weak .As soon as he loses he wants out ,quitter.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

He has a good degree. Its his choice and nobody could blame him when he choses another job.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

wasnt it a 2:2 in the end? i am not critisisng at all and hes clearly achieved more than 99% of people, but surely he would look back with regret if he retired now. i mean its not like hes going to walk into top job in the city or anything like that. i am sure hes been sensible with his money though.


----------



## Flatulent_Bob (Nov 8, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> That's not fair to Vincent. Nathan has a degree, he will get a job. But Vincent will be on the scrapheap.


Flipping Burgers?

I think the lad is just feeling a little sorry for himself, as someone said beforehand he's got lots to offer and there are actually some reasonably big money fights for him. A Bellew rematch would surely be on the cards regardless of the outcome from the Stevenson fight which should be a good draw.
He might actually develop as a fighters because, for me at least, he's not moved on in the past couple of years due to him being able to walk through opponents and not being correctly brought along. Didn't he ever watch Rocky III?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Knee-jerk reaction. Kovalev might be the best 175lber in the world, he's the real deal and there's no shame losing to him. The nature was bad, but it was perhaps only because Cleverly's weaknesses matched up so perfectly (for Kovalev) with the Russian's strengths, stylistically it was a horrible fight for him and he was punished for it.

Vince himself I've seen has said that Nathan might need a change of trainer and environment. I definitely agree with that and that's very noble of him to say such a thing and possibly step down. I'd head over to the US for a bit and work with some top trainers there in world-class gym environments with some top class boxers and sparring, it can only benefit him. In the long-run, he needs a new trainer who is gonna work on his defence and ring craft. Offensively he also needs work in terms of actually setting up his punches off the jab (he particularly needs to develop a straight right hand) and obviously work on his power.

Otherwise, he still has a lot of talent, you don't get to where he was if you don't. He may not have been a proper world champ, or have beaten any real top fighters, but he beat Bellew, dismantled Murat, both are challenging for titles soon and arguably top 10 in the division, Cleverly undoubtedly has the talent to get back to where he was if he can regain his confidence and work on his flaws.

He just needs to accept that Kovalev was the better man, he's the real deal, there's no shame in losing to him and that he just fought entirely the wrong fight and made the nature of the defeat worse for himself. If he had moved around the ring and boxed a bit more and displayed any sort of defence, it probably wouldn't have looked so bad. The fact he stood in front of Kovalev and let him tee off on him with 70 power punches a round and couldn't block anything meant there was only going to be one result.

Take a break and regroup, get over to America and work with some top trainers, find a new permanent one who will teach him to defend using his legs and gloves and not his face, and who'll work on refining his boxing skills and getting him to use them more (perhaps refining his mentality more than anything) and can develop his power and round his offence a bit more. Fight Enzo in his comeback, big fight in Wales still, should be an easy win, gets him back in the pack, then target Shumenov in the long-run IMO.


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He has a good degree. Its his choice and nobody could blame him when he choses another job.


He's got a 2:2 undergraduate degree from a mid-table university....


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

Bryn said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/wales/23746523
> 
> "I will have a holiday now and recover and see where I go from here and see what I want to do in life now," said Cleverly.


Based on this petulant, slightly feeble, reaction it's fair to conclude that Cleverly doesn't have the fighting heart to have a long and successful career in boxing.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

He's a very clever lad with great qualifications. If he does walk away from boxing then he could easily walk into a good job involving numbers. Fuck his dad Vince, he's largely to blame for Nathan losing and for his career going the way it has. He can join the pension queue and be grateful.

Honestly think Nathan won't walk away right now because he's too young and probably still loves the sport. If he does though then good luck to him.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Wouldn't totally rule out a switch back to Enzo Calzaghe. Not that I'd advocate that.

If Roach is still serious about working with him, it'd be worthwhile Clev going to have a look, if not Lockett is the logical choice.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd like to see him retirepersonally, I don't think his heart is really in boxing and he is just doing it because he has a good talent at it. He has good qualifications and could probably get an easier more stable job


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kovalev has took his soul.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Would be a shame but I would not be that surprised If he calls it quits, The way Warren, Vince & Co built him up he was always in for a catastrophic fall once he lost.

If he does continue......I might be alone with this thought, But I have this nauseating feeling that Warren will line up RJJ as a comeback fight for Clev. :-(


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

raymann said:


> wasnt it a 2:2 in the end? i am not critisisng at all and hes clearly achieved more than 99% of people, but surely he would look back with regret if he retired now. i mean its not like hes going to walk into top job in the city or anything like that. i am sure hes been sensible with his money though.


A 2:2 for a regular person would result in a struggle, but he is famous so he could work towards a top job. He could also get on a masters quite easily.

Doesn't shock me, taking those kind of punches is something no one wants to do, let alone someone with intelligence.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Disappointing but ultimately his decision.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Good Luck to him if he does, none of these guys are obligated to get punched in the face for our enjoyment


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Will be a shame If he does walk away, he's going to need tremendous mental strength to come back from that loss and better himself as a fighter,not sure he has that in his locker.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I might of imagined reading this, but i thought Clev has always said he was going to retire at quite a young age anyway? 

I know boxers say that they’re going to retire at a certain age (Haye/Khan), but i think Clev still has a lot to give in the division. It wouldn’t surprise me if he decides to retire though.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think he should consider retirement. There are plenty of lesser fighters than him who have suffered a bad defeat, recouped and then gone on to make a good career for themselves, so there's no reason why Cleverly can't do the same. If he's considering retirement already, it's probably not the best indication he is mentally up for it to make that sort of comeback but he has a lot of positives that he shouldn't forget. He needs to be managed better and almost certainly get a better trainer, and if he can do that, who knows what fighter he'll be like in a year or two? Maybe a couple of hard fights against top 15 fighters and a long period under the tutelage of a top quality trainer would make him into a tough opponent for anyone?

Like I said, I don't think he should retire. Cleverly at his best may have lost to Kovalev but the past 3 years didn't help him at all. A lot of his problems can be pinned on those around him because he hasn't been developed as he should have been.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I never got the impression with Cleverly that his heart was 100 in the game, his interview's and attitude gave off that vibe and was talking about retiring young even when he was winning, if that's how he feels then retire, leave boxing to the people that want to be involved and the people that has to be involved just to make a living.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

His career has been handled badly from start to finish in terms of his trainer, his opponents, and whoever was advising him on his PR side of things. He's an exciting fighter yet he's always been pretty unpopular mostly because his title "reign" has been piss poor but also because he has come out with some real deluded BS and history has shown that if you're not going to put your nuts on the line and fight the best out there then you should avoid making arrogant statements because the British boxing public don't like it. Maybe in America they do but not here! 

He has a lot more to offer and as has been mentioned he has probably lost to the best LHW out there at the moment. I think Kovalev will be avoided from here on in, I can't even see Hopkins wanting a piece of him! Cleverly should get out of the UK, go to America, train at a few different gyms, have a bit of time out and see what he wants to do from there. He's got a good engine, a good chin, good footwork etc. he just simply wasn't ready for the step up against Kovalev because Kovalev is the real deal and he has been facing C level opposition, Bellew and Murat aside who you could just about make a case for being world class. 

If he doesn't want to box any more he should retire but I still think he can come back and win a world title and be a success in the sport, but if your head and your heart aren't in it, then best to stay well away because boxing isn't hockey or tennis, people can get hurt.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Well unlike most british boxers he has a Degree, just like Audley Harrison when? He does retire, he can go into another career besides punditary or? Trying to invest their money and run some badly managed businesses. I think Cleverly will wait to see what happens in the Bellew vs Stevenson fight and? If Bellew wins! The rematch will tried to be made! If not? He will retire.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> I never got the impression with Cleverly that his heart was 100 in the game, his interview's and attitude gave off that vibe and was talking about retiring young even when he was winning, if that's how he feels then retire, leave boxing to the people that want to be involved and the people that has to be involved just to make a living.


Yeah I think you're right, I'm sure he said in the build up to the Bellew fight "5 or 6 fights more fights then I'm out of this game". That was 18 months ago. If he doesn't want to carry on then as fans we have to respect that, as Earl said these fighters aren't obligated to get battered for our entertainment. He's a bright lad and he could get a well-paying job if he wants too, if that's what he wants to do with his life then good luck to him.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I think people are getting a little bit over excited about Cleverly's 2:2 in maths from Cardiff Uni, that qualifies for him in an entry level job at an accountancy firm, if that firm were to be based in Cardiff where the wages are lower than other parts of country, he'd be looking at a starting salary of something around £18k which is probably about a third of what he would make each he times he fights AFTER tax. 

A lot of people I know have better degree's from better universities than Cleverly does and they still earn absolutely fuck all. If Nathan wants to be a millionaire his best bet is to stick with boxing, he's good at it, Kovalev was just the better man on Saturday. There's lots of time for Cleverly to improve and come back stronger, the Bellew rematch is a certified road block for one thing even if he gets sparked against Stevenson.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Yeah I think you're right, I'm sure he said in the build up to the Bellew fight "5 or 6 fights more fights then I'm out of this game". That was 18 months ago. If he doesn't want to carry on then as fans we have to respect that, as Earl said these fighters aren't obligated to get battered for our entertainment. He's a bright lad and he could get a well-paying job if he wants too, if that's what he wants to do with his life then good luck to him.


It was only a month ago he said "Judge me in 5 years time when I've unified the division" I get the impression he is just very very down about being KO'd and is talking like it's the end of the world but these moments often make or break people. In a week he may wake up and think very differently, if I were him I'd be following the advice of B-Real and saying to myself "We Ain't Goin Out Like That" and getting myself back in the gym with a proper trainer and go back to the start.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I think people are getting a little bit over excited about Cleverly's 2:2 in maths from Cardiff Uni, that qualifies for him in an entry level job at an accountancy firm, if that firm were to be based in Cardiff where the wages are lower than other parts of country, he'd be looking at a starting salary of something around £18k which is probably about a third of what he would make each he times he fights AFTER tax.
> 
> A lot of people I know have better degree's from better universities than Cleverly does and they still earn absolutely fuck all. If Nathan wants to be a millionaire his best bet is to stick with boxing, he's good at it, Kovalev was just the better man on Saturday. There's lots of time for Cleverly to improve and come back stronger, the Bellew rematch is a certified road block for one thing even if he gets sparked against Stevenson.


The point most people are trying to make is that he could go into a decent normal life.

Being famous puts him right to the front of the que in regards to any job he qualifies for, it will also make him more likely to be fast tracked. You're right if he wants to be earning millions he should stick with boxing.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone can go into a normal life after boxing I'm just saying that Cleverly's degree doesn't give him a head start on most other boxers, David Price would earn more as a plumber than Cleverly would as a trainee accountant.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

If he wants to retire then all the best to him, boxing is tough as shit so I wouldn't ask anyone to stay on if they don't want to

but he has a lot more to give so I'd be happy if he stayed on


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> He has a good degree. Its his choice and nobody could blame him when he choses another job.


A good degree that he hasnt used for the last 'x' number of years... Basically worth fuck all right about now in its own right. But obviously he's a smart enough guy, so he'll do ok outside the ring I would imagine.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Anyone can go into a normal life after boxing I'm just saying that Cleverly's degree doesn't give him a head start on most other boxers, David Price would earn more as a plumber than Cleverly would as a trainee accountant.


Head start no, a very clear track yes. Most boxers don't have the qualifications to even get their foot in the door.

I personally hope he doesn't quit, shows some mathematicians can do more than numbers!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Since when did a degree get you a good job or a career! Do I really need to post graduate unemployment figures.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Since when did a degree get you a good job or a career! Do I really need to post graduate unemployment figures.


Yeah but those figures would include people with arts degrees.

Post figures on graduates with maths degrees, will probably look a bit more favourable.(edit, its a bout 90% employment/further education)

Although, as i said, its a moot point. He did his degree years ago, hasnt worked in that sector at all, so means fuck all really.


----------



## FLINT ISLAND (Jun 2, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> He doesnt have the heart for it, boy mentallity. Hes fine when hes beating b-class but mentally weak .As soon as he loses he wants out ,quitter.


I have to agree with this.

All though he probaly will be back once he licks his wounds and Warren offers him a way back.

He has other opitions in life.............a Maths degree, etc.

But hindsight is a wonderful thing but leaving Camp Calzaghe was a fatal bad mistake for his career.


----------



## FLINT ISLAND (Jun 2, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Since when did a degree get you a good job or a career! Do I really need to post graduate unemployment figures.


He probaly well connected though.

Frank Warren could probaly offer him a good well pad job in his Accounts Department at Sports Network.

If not........not that this is much use of his Maths Qualification............but Mickeys Fish and Chip Shop is seeking new people to work as Chip Servers.

Better than getting smashed all over the ring by some hard nut East Europeans.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Since when did a degree get you a good job or a career! *Do I really need to post graduate unemployment figures.*


I don't know one Mathematics graduate who is unemployed, and I know a fair few.

Plus the comments about his degree being useless, it would be for a regular person. But you can bet if he was to quit boxing today and went for an entry/graduate level position somewhere in Wales he would get it because the publicity of hiring a famous former world champion would bring in alot of extra income.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

FLINT ISLAND said:


> I have to agree with this.
> 
> All though he probaly will be back once he licks his wounds and Warren offers him a way back.
> 
> ...


Pretty ironically, he only left so that he didnt get caught up in the Calzaghe vs Warren row.

Remember when Warren refused to put all of Enzo's fighters on any of his shows?


----------



## FLINT ISLAND (Jun 2, 2013)

Grant said:


> Pretty ironically, he only left so that he didnt get caught up in the Calzaghe vs Warren row.
> 
> Remember when Warren refused to put all of Enzo's fighters on a show?


End of the day Clev was a smug git................but he was one of us.............South Wales Valley Lads.

He belonged to Camp Cazlaghe with Joe and Maccarinelli and all the Boys.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good luck to him. It's his life and if he feels he doesn't have the hunger nor the love for the game then he should pack it in. Had a marvelous career in terms of titles. I feel for him because he wanted to fight the best but things blocked that. 

He's always stuck me as type to get out early. He did say a number of years ago he only wanted to have some many fights or fight to a certain age and unlike Haye and Khan i think he will stick to it.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Since when did a degree get you a good job or a career! Do I really need to post graduate unemployment figures.


please don't, that shit is too depressing for me. Uni is a hoax!


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

What a great interview by boxing news.

I agree with everything he's said in it, shoddy defence plus great finishing meant it became quite one sided. He does have a lot to softer and like he said out of the other 9 in the top ten he's beaten 2 and lost to 1. There are plenty out there he can beat. Perhaps he should go the wba route and see what happens.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Elliot said:


> I don't know one Mathematics graduate who is unemployed, and I know a fair few.
> 
> Plus the comments about his degree being useless, it would be for a regular person. But you can bet if he was to quit boxing today and went for an entry/graduate level position somewhere in Wales he would get it because the publicity of hiring a famous former world champion would bring in alot of extra income.


I can't agree on the point about him being "famous" helping him at all!

If I were to hire an accountant and I had the choice of a fresh graduate looking for their first job or a guy that completed his degree several years ago then in the time since then got punched in the head on a daily basis there'd be a clear winner. The fact they once held an alphabet title would mean absolutely nothing to me nor would I be making a big song and dance about it to any of my clients who probably would have no idea who Cleverly is but WOULD be alarmed that a former boxer was in charge of their balance sheets. Boxer's aren't exactly famed for being the sharpest tools in the box, even if that's a horrible and unfair stereotype it's still how most people see things.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I can't agree on the point about him being "famous" helping him at all!
> 
> If I were to hire an accountant and I had the choice of a fresh graduate looking for their first job or a guy that completed his degree several years ago then in the time since then got punched in the head on a daily basis there'd be a clear winner. The fact they once held an alphabet title would mean absolutely nothing to me nor would I be making a big song and dance about it to any of my clients who probably would have no idea who Cleverly is but WOULD be alarmed that a former boxer was in charge of their balance sheets. Boxer's aren't exactly famed for being the sharpest tools in the box, even if that's a horrible and unfair stereotype it's still how most people see things.


I don't know how big of a deal Cleverly is in Wales, I assume he is pretty well known. The amount of PR it would get from hiring him would be worthwhile, even more worthwhile for a smaller business.

I to would pick the recent graduate though, but I can't completely dismiss the idea of him getting employed considering employers are always looking for ways to separate certain applicants from others.

Russell Group university? check
X amount of UCAS points? check
extra curricular activities? big fucking check.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Can you imagine having to call Allegedly up for a reference? 

"Hi there I am calling from Evans Accountants in Cardiff, I understand you used to have a Nathan working for you? What was his time keeping like? How many sick days did he have?" 

Then allegedly's almost certain response: 

"Technically he is still under contract with me, you'll be hearing from my lawyers, I've got the emails" !


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Elliot said:


> I don't know how big of a deal Cleverly is in Wales, I assume he is pretty well known. The amount of PR it would get from hiring him would be worthwhile, even more worthwhile for a smaller business.
> 
> I to would pick the recent graduate though, but I can't completely dismiss the idea of him getting employed considering employers are always looking for ways to separate certain applicants from others.
> 
> ...


Already enough money not to care if he doesn't deliver? Check.

Likely to pack it in at any given time to return to boxing? Check.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Can you imagine having to call Allegedly up for a reference?
> 
> "Hi there I am calling from Evans Accountants in Cardiff, I understand you used to have a Nathan working for you? What was his time keeping like? How many sick days did he have?"
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Teeto said:


> please don't, that shit is too depressing for me. Uni is a hoax!


Think about how many girls you fucked though?

To many people go to Uni. Which is why I favor the raise in tuition fees....although the current setup is bullshit and won't work.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He's basically just said that he's going to live his life, fella.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Can you imagine having to call Allegedly up for a reference?
> 
> "Hi there I am calling from Evans Accountants in Cardiff, I understand you used to have a Nathan working for you? What was his time keeping like? How many sick days did he have?"
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Grant said:


> Already enough money not to care if he doesn't deliver? Check.
> 
> Likely to pack it in at any given time to return to boxing? Check.


How much money does Cleverly actually have? I doubt it'll be enough to live the rest of his life not earning.

And replace 'return to boxing' with 'leave for a better paid job' and it covers every graduate.


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

Crean said:


> Yeah but those figures would include people with arts degrees.
> 
> Post figures on graduates with maths degrees, will probably look a bit more favourable.(edit, its a bout 90% employment/further education)
> 
> Although, as i said, its a moot point. He did his degree years ago, hasnt worked in that sector at all, so means fuck all really.


You're perspective is _very _narrow. He has a maths degree, so straight away he can be fast-tracked into teaching and given that there is a critical shortage of maths teachers, would virtually be guaranteed a job at the end of it. He hasn't been sitting around rotting away for 3 years, he's been a professional sportsmen, I'm not sure why you seem to believe that somehow depreciates his degree. I don't even know what "sector" you are talking about really, there is no maths "sector" it's a gateway degree to various career paths. Also, "Arts degrees" which you display a certain amount of disdain for, encompass things like English, for example, a first class English degree from a good university is one of the most desirable base qualifications out there. Universities are not vocational training centres, or assembly line factories that spew out workers for some pre-determined career pathway.

Cleverly will do fine, having a degree is better that not having a degree, but is fairly meaningless if he doesn't have all the other transferable skills and personal attributes needed to succeed in life. That said, he's probably got enough money to go his own way, rather than trawling the jobs market.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Elliot said:


> How much money does Cleverly actually have? I doubt it'll be enough to live the rest of his life not earning.
> 
> And replace 'return to boxing' with 'leave for a better paid job' and it covers every graduate.


He'll have enough to ensure he doesn't have to break his neck for anybody.

Every other graduate wouldn't have a complete other career where he is world class and could earn probably hundreds of thousands by signing his name.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Think about how many girls you fucked though?
> 
> To many people go to Uni. Which is why I favor the raise in tuition fees....although the current setup is bullshit and won't work.


By that logic you may as well just have spent your first years student loan on brasses, then dropped out having amassed a healthy tally of sexual partners, then got a job and gained 3 years experience on your peers who are probably all still smoking roll ups outside the student union desperately trying to get with that girl they've been trying to bang unsuccessfully since their freshers week.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Grant said:


> He'll have enough to ensure he doesn't have to break his neck for anybody.
> 
> Every other graduate wouldn't have a complete other career where he is world class and could earn probably hundreds of thousands by signing his name.


I'd be shocked if he had a million.

And I think he should keep boxing, he still has alot of offer and will still likely make more money boxing than he would in the real world. I'm just debating that being Nathan Cleverly with a 2:2 Mathematics degree is better than being Joe Bloggs with a 2:2 Mathematics degree.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Think about how many girls you fucked though?
> 
> To many people go to Uni. Which is why I favor the raise in tuition fees....although the current setup is bullshit and won't work.


I have fucked a lot of girls but I didn't get paid for it and I need dem moniez now


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

ElCep said:


> You're perspective is _very _narrow. He has a maths degree, so straight away he can be fast-tracked into teaching and given that there is a critical shortage of maths teachers, would virtually be guaranteed a job at the end of it. He hasn't been sitting around rotting away for 3 years, he's been a professional sportsmen, I'm not sure why you seem to believe that somehow depreciates his degree. I don't even know what "sector" you are talking about really, there is no maths "sector" it's a gateway degree to various career paths. Also, "Arts degrees" which you display a certain amount of disdain for, encompass things like English, for example, a first class English degree from a good university is one of the most desirable base qualifications out there. Universities are not vocational training centres, or assembly line factories that spew out workers for some pre-determined career pathway.
> 
> Cleverly will do fine, having a degree is better that not having a degree, but is fairly meaningless if he doesn't have all the other transferable skills and personal attributes needed to succeed in life. That said, he's probably got enough money to go his own way, rather than trawling the jobs market.


Who wants to be a Maths teacher. Make 40k a year to have kids shit on you every day.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Make 40k a year to have kids shit on you every day.


 @Jay


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @*Jay*


:conf

Sure you didn't mean @Luf???


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

I thought he might consider retirement. Was he not studying at Oxford or Cambridge at one point. He might want to follow up on that now,this might have been something he had thought of when he started out as a pro. See how it goes,but get out if I lose.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Who wants to be a Maths teacher. Make 40k a year to have kids shit on you every day.


I'll have a shot at this one.......

people who like teaching, maths and aren't money obsessed :good


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Who wants to be a Maths teacher. Make 40k a year to have kids shit on you every day.


I teach maths but no kids shit on me :lol:


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> To many people go to Uni. Which is why I favor the raise in tuition fees...


Right on the first part, wrong on the second part. I smell a privatisation/Thatcherism thread brewing.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Raising tuition fees won't stop people doing Micky mouse degrees.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know how people can say a mathematics degree is useless. 

No degree is useless to be honest, even if you can't get a specific there's always graduate jobs.

woooooooooooo!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

The only place Cleverly's qualification will get him is on the Countdown set.....

Hardcore threesome with Rachel Riley and Carol Vorderman. 

Titled:

1 GILF + 1 SLUT + 1 CUNT = ?

:jjj


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Just watching BBC NEWS WALES now! And.? it looks like Nathan Cleverly is going to retire but.? i honestly think he will probably come out of retirement to face Enzo Mac or Bellew depending in his performance against Stevenson.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Just watching BBC NEWS WALES now! And.? it looks like Nathan Cleverly is going to retire but.? i honestly think he will probably come out of retirement to face Enzo Mac or Bellew depending in his performance against Stevenson.


Devastating news! And? ...... Brilliant news at the same time!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> I'll have a shot at this one.......
> 
> people who like teaching, maths and aren't money obsessed :good


A lot of people spend their lives chasing the dream of money only to finally get it and suddenly their life implodes as they come to the realisation that they've naively been unaware of the fact that money doesn't equate to happiness. Material possession's don't make you a better person, being kind to others, helping people, being less selfish, those things make you happy. Owning a brand AMG Mercedes won't make you feel happy, although it can be fun to drive sometimes.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Damn, Kovalev kills people and careers and he aint even finished yet!


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Kovalev is a pretty special fighter imo, Cleverly could still forge a career but best avoid Mr Kovalev like the plague.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Elliot said:


> The point most people are trying to make is that he could go into a decent normal life.
> 
> Being famous puts him right to the front of the que in regards to any job he qualifies for,* it will also make him more likely to be fast tracked*. You're right if he wants to be earning millions he should stick with boxing.


It wouldn't d anything of the sort. The state most banks and financial services companies are in, they won't put someone to the front of the business just because they were a former boxer with a title belt.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

He needs to fight tall, develop a stiff jab and work on throwing a hard straight right hand. He could have a killer right hand if he worked on it. His punch power suffered in place of work rate. Get the work rate down , focus on footwork and technique.
He has a lot of potential , just needs the right guidance.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I imagine Arnie Farnell training him in a Bellew rematch. That would be fun.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It wouldn't d anything of the sort. The state most banks and financial services companies are in, they won't put someone to the front of the business just because they were a former boxer with a title belt.


I'm talking about a smaller business, imagine if you're running a small scale accounting firm with 8 employees and one of them is Nathan Cleverly.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Elliot said:


> I'm talking about a smaller business, imagine if you're running a small scale accounting firm with 8 employees and one of them is Nathan Cleverly.


And what, precisely, would he bring to the table other than an average degree at an average university? Why would you fasttrack him?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Are people really debating whether an accountancy firm would hire Nathan Cleverly :huh...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cleverly has a degree in mathematics. Is still young. People really think Cleverly cant get a decent job? Are things really that bad in england job wise?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> And what, precisely, would he bring to the table other than an average degree at an average university? Why would you fasttrack him?


Cardiff is a good university, and any kind of Mathematics degree is better than average.

Perhaps I'm over rating Cleverly's fame in Wales, but if I'm not from a PR point of view giving him a graduate level job would do a small company wonders. Then after a couple of years he has a decent amount of experience and would have extra qualifications, combine his above average degree from a good university, the experience and his boxing career (which shits all over anything anyone applying for these jobs has done) he will head upwards quicker than someone with the same degree.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Cleverly has a degree in mathematics. Is still young. People really think Cleverly cant get a decent job? Are things really that bad in england job wise?


No, it's over exaggerated like fuck.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Are people really debating whether an accountancy firm would hire Nathan Cleverly :huh...


Only that apparently with a 2:2 he would be fast-tracked through a firm because he has the additional credential of punching people in the face!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Only that apparently with a 2:2 he would be fast-tracked through a firm because he has the additional credential of punching people in the face!


Punching people in the face is different to being a former World champion. Before you say it I know the main aim of boxing is to hit your opponent.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Just heard him talking on Bunces show... Pretty shocking really, with some decent training he could still go on and do things, hes only 26...


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all your support....fans, boxing writers, media and the close team around me. Even the small minority of cynics/haters for keeping me motivated for this long. Credit to Kovalev, he caught me and took his chance. All the best to him. Ups and downs in professional sport that's what makes it so good. I've enjoyed the journey.

7 hours ago on Twitter, sounds like retirement imo.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

With a good coach he can easily be world champ again, he just won't be the elite in the division like he thought he was 

Will be a big waste if he retires. That dumb shit vince ain't done him no favours

Also what did he say on the bunce hour


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Thanks to everyone for all your support....fans, boxing writers, media and the close team around me. Even the small minority of cynics/haters for keeping me motivated for this long. Credit to Kovalev, he caught me and took his chance. All the best to him. Ups and downs in professional sport that's what makes it so good. I've enjoyed the journey.
> 
> 7 hours ago on Twitter, sounds like retirement imo.


He is crestfallen.

I'm hoping time heals and his drive comes back,cleverly always struck me as a very motivated person who would run through a brick wall to succeed.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Quality.... I've been saying for a while he might retire when he loses...

His heart isn't in the game & it never will be.... The sooner he (& his shit bandana) fucks off the better


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I know we all ridicule him mainly due to Warren, his shit opposition, his bandana & his shocking taste in music but to be fair to the lad he's got to fringe world level without a proper trainer. I'd love to see what Nathan could do with a proper trainer & good sparring.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I hope he carries on. He gets a lot of stick for it but I think the basshunter entrance and bandanna are class, in an eccentric kind of way. It's actually pretty likeable, like George Groves' clobber.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> I hope he carries on. He gets a lot of stick for it but I think the basshunter entrance and bandanna are class, in an eccentric kind of way. It's actually pretty likeable, like George Groves' clobber.


What about the fist pumps and biting his first lip?

You'll struggle to find someone who loves themselves more than Nathan Cleverly does.

Maybe Rob or Eddie. But thats it.

Its a very small group.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He is crestfallen.
> 
> I'm hoping time heals and his drive comes back,cleverly always struck me as a very motivated person who would run through a brick wall to succeed.


I hope he comes back too, I enjoyed watching him.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Think about how many girls you fucked though?
> 
> To many people go to Uni. Which is why I favor the raise in tuition fees....although the current setup is bullshit and won't work.


In what way does raising tuition fees ensure that the right people go to university?

On a separate note, I don't know any accountant who has a maths degree


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

- DC - said:


> *What about the fist pumps and biting his first lip?*
> 
> You'll struggle to find someone who loves themselves more than Nathan Cleverly does.
> 
> ...


tbh it just adds to his appeal (no ****)


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Big wake up call for him, hope he comes back though.

He's young enough and tough enough to get back to a world title, I know it's fashionable to hate Clev but it took bollocks to fight Kovalev.

Get him back out against Enzo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

icemax said:


> In what way does raising tuition fees ensure that the right people go to university?
> 
> On a separate note, I don't know any accountant who has a maths degree


It would stop people going for the sake of it. But as I said....raising fees is not the only thing that should be done, in fact theirs far more important ones.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> It would stop people going for the sake of it. But as I said....raising fees is not the only thing that should be done, in fact theirs far more important ones.


When I went to university only around 2% of school leavers did so ( a few more went to shitty polys), it cost me fuck all, in fact they actually paid me for the privilege.....The real answer is to make it harder to get in by making GCSEs and A levels more challenging


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

icemax said:


> When I went to university only around 2% of school leavers did so ( a few more went to shitty polys), it cost me fuck all, in fact they actually paid me for the privilege.....The real answer is to make it harder to get in by making GCSEs and A levels more challenging


I agree upping the criteria is the biggest thing. I got a B,C,D for my A levels and I should have never been going to Uni. Should be for A* students only. But its tough to go back to that system from where were at now, and I think an increase in costs will see less people going.

You can't make A levels more challenging when there teaching is so poor. The kids starting off are just as smart as they were 20 years ago if not smarter, but the teaching is worse. You also have to create a a job market for school leavers.

Look at me. I am not stupid, I am relitavley successful....but I can barley fucking spell. Its terrible!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> It would stop people going for the sake of it. But as I said....raising fees is not the only thing that should be done, in fact theirs far more important ones.


No, it would just stop poorer kids doing degrees. Rich pricks called Giles and Spencer would still piss around taking a year to travel to Thailand before having daddy pay their way onto a degree so they can piss around some more before being given a job with uncle Rupert working 'in the city'. Bringing back the grammar school system would be better than hiking up tuition fees.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Felix said:


> No, it would just stop poorer kids doing degrees. Rich pricks called Giles and Spencer would still piss around taking a year to travel to Thailand before having daddy pay their way onto a degree so they can piss around some more before being given a job with uncle Rupert working 'in the city'. Bringing back the grammar school system would be better than hiking up tuition fees.


Shut the fuck up


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

gilespalmer135 said:


> Shut the fuck up


Why, because I'm right? Give further education to kids who can, based on academic achievement. It's not rocket science. I'm not gonna take this thread further off-topic.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> It would stop people going for the sake of it. But as I said....raising fees is not the only thing that should be done, in fact theirs far more important ones.


Raising fees only further enables universities to offer shit courses with low as fuck requirements, you could think by multiplying the tuition fees by 3 they would accept less students but it allows them to offer more obscure pointless courses with less required interest as well as allowing the same number of people to take the legitimate courses as they were before. Until universities aren't ran for profit they will continue to allow as many students as they possibly can to take pretty much any course they want, raising fees will only increase the amount of harry potter and spa management degrees.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Felix said:


> Why, because I'm right? Give further education to kids who can, based on academic achievement. It's not rocket science. I'm not gonna take this thread further off-topic.


no because you are a snobbish twat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Raising fees only further enables universities to offer shit courses with low as fuck requirements, you could think by multiplying the tuition fees by 3 they would accept less students but it allows them to offer more obscure pointless courses with less required interest as well as allowing the same number of people to take the legitimate courses as they were before. Until universities aren't ran for profit they will continue to allow as many students as they possibly can to take pretty much any course they want, raising fees will only increase the amount of harry potter and spa management degrees.


I disagree.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I disagree.


You should try and back that up.

The only way raising tuition fees will reduce the amount of people going university is by getting rid of student finance. This makes it impossible for poorer people to go to university without scholarships. As scholarships aren't common in the UK and it would take years for them to become common it would condemn a generation of poorer people to a poorer quality life.

The best things in my opinion would be to change the way student loans are paid back or place a cap on the amount of positions a university is allowed to offer. Most people go to university thinking 'It's worth the gamble, my degree is useless therefore I'm unlikely to earn much over 21k and even if I do get over 21k the repayments are minimal' if they changed it to 5% of all earnings the people who are likely to come out of uni and earn say 10k would then get £500 taken in repayments, when you're only earning £833 a month £42 is a rather large deduction and is worth thinking about if you are unlikely to come out of university successful. Capping the amount of places they're allowed to offer will force them to only offer regular degrees and raise the entry requirements in order to not unfairly ignore students in favour of others.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Elliot said:


> You should try and back that up.
> 
> The only way raising tuition fees will reduce the amount of people going university is by getting rid of student finance. This makes it impossible for poorer people to go to university without scholarships. As scholarships aren't common in the UK and it would take years for them to become common it would condemn a generation of poorer people to a poorer quality life.
> 
> The best things in my opinion would be to change the way student loans are paid back or place a cap on the amount of positions a university is allowed to offer. Most people go to university thinking 'It's worth the gamble, my degree is useless therefore I'm unlikely to earn much over 21k and even if I do get over 21k the repayments are minimal' if they changed it to 5% of all earnings the people who are likely to come out of uni and earn say 10k would then get £500 taken in repayments, when you're only earning £833 a month £42 is a rather large deduction and is worth thinking about if you are unlikely to come out of university successful. Capping the amount of places they're allowed to offer will force them to only offer regular degrees and raise the entry requirements in order to not unfairly ignore students in favour of others.


mate. read what I said. Raising the fees will solve part of the problem. Capping the amount of place will do more. I bloody said that!

what I disagreed with was the Uni being able to offer more shit courses. I don't think that would happen.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> mate. read what I said. Raising the fees will solve part of the problem. Capping the amount of place will do more.* I bloody said that!*
> 
> what I disagreed with was the Uni being able to offer more shit courses. I don't think that would happen.


Sorry about that, I must have skimmed over it.

Purely in my opinion if universities were to charge 20k a year they would let you do anything you wanted provided the amount of people wanting to do it was over 10 as this would generate 200k and a piss poor degree would only require a couple of lecturers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Sorry about that, I must have skimmed over it.
> 
> Purely in my opinion if universities were to charge 20k a year they would let you do anything you wanted provided the amount of people wanting to do it was over 10 as this would generate 200k and a piss poor degree would only require a couple of lecturers.


That would be a very short term view for a "business". They would make a quick buck, but long term the quality of education offered is what will secure the University more students that are prepared to pay a premium.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> That would be a very short term view for a "business". They would make a quick buck, but long term the quality of education offered is what will secure the University more students that are prepared to pay a premium.


Easy ways to counter number of applicants at a university is giving away some sort of bursary, the raise in tuition fees would allow them to offer higher, or lower requirements meaning more people who aren't suitable to go to university attend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Easy ways to counter number of applicants at a university is giving away some sort of bursary, the raise in tuition fees would allow them to offer higher, or lower requirements meaning more people who aren't suitable to go to university attend.


Basically you should have to get a minimum of 3 B's to go to Uni


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Basically you should have to get a minimum of 3 B's to go to Uni


Yeah that does sound about right, the only problem is it would cause a large amount of closures, to counter that I'd look at allowing lower universities to accept people with an A in the specific subject and C's or below in their other two.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Yeah that does sound about right, the only problem is it would cause a large amount of closures, to counter that I'd look at allowing lower universities to accept people with an A in the specific subject and C's or below in their other two.


Yeh it can be tweaked. The biggest thing is providing jobs for school leavers. Aprenterships,Managment programmes etc and also limit the number of people coming from other countries and taking jobs.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yeh it can be tweaked. The biggest thing is providing jobs for school leavers. Aprenterships,Managment programmes etc and also limit the number of people coming from other countries and taking jobs.


Yeah it's basically costing people at the bottom, if I wasn't able to get a suitable job I would have aimed lower and lower intill I could get a job, the result being you pretty much need A-Levels to get your first job in a shop nowadays.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

If it's not been mentioned, Froch talked of retirement after losing as well. Guys talk. Sometimes they go delusional about why they lost or that it wasn't legit and some guys go depressive and why go on and all of that.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> no because you are a snobbish twat.


Excellent rebuttal.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Even if he carried on people would expect Vince to be chucked on the scrapheap...
> 
> Boxing News have a very good interview with Clev. They seem to have knack for getting fighters to open up as the one with Price was equally interesting...
> 
> http://boxingnewsonline.net/latest/...i-remember-thinking-if-he-catches-me-i-m-gone


Fair play to Cleverly.I thought he might say he had a bad camp but that was a no-bullshit interview.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

ElCep said:


> You're perspective is _very _narrow. He has a maths degree, so straight away he can be fast-tracked into teaching and given that there is a critical shortage of maths teachers, would virtually be guaranteed a job at the end of it. He hasn't been sitting around rotting away for 3 years, he's been a professional sportsmen, I'm not sure why you seem to believe that somehow depreciates his degree. I don't even know what "sector" you are talking about really, there is no maths "sector" it's a gateway degree to various career paths. Also, "Arts degrees" which you display a certain amount of disdain for, encompass things like English, for example, a first class English degree from a good university is one of the most desirable base qualifications out there. Universities are not vocational training centres, or assembly line factories that spew out workers for some pre-determined career pathway.
> 
> Cleverly will do fine, having a degree is better that not having a degree, but is fairly meaningless if he doesn't have all the other transferable skills and personal attributes needed to succeed in life. That said, he's probably got enough money to go his own way, rather than trawling the jobs market.


Nah, an arts degree is basically a gateway to doing another degree.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Degrees are like clitorises these days - every cunt has one.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## enkephalin (Aug 20, 2013)

Although this is going off the subject of the thread, as someone pointed out theres simply too many people getting degrees these days and swamping the graduate market, shit degrees which are churned out like a mass production line, thanks to mickey mouse metropolitan's and shit 'A' level subjects so people can circumvent the traditional standards required of further education and eventually get a degree. The problem is you have the majority of Rtards (interviewers,gen public)who think a 2:1 in David Beckham studies from Mickey mouse Metrapolitan is better than a 2:2 in Maths from Cardiff University, you people do realise A level maths (when i did it) was the hardest A level on par with Physics, out of the whole class i got the top grade a B which was like goldust, even the geeks failed and got E's. Please don't comment on a subject if you have no experience in the subject matter.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm at work so I only watched the first few minutes but I already like Cleverly a lot more he has been pretty gracious in defeat and he's clearly a switched on young guy, I think sometimes we probably all look at boxers and just think they're really lucky and don't always appreciate the tough camps and the restrictions it places on you. When I was 26 I only slept monday-thursday and trying to fit in three one hour gym sessions in between going to the pub seemed like a tough break! You don't get your 20's back and maybe he is just sick of living like a monk and seeing all his pals go off to Ibiza or whatever, I'm not sure it's the end for him but it does sound like he's going to have 6 months off and just see how he feels which is a good move if you ask me.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Good vid, I find Nathan quite endearing in defeat. I hope he decides to come back as I believe he has a lot of natural ability but has suffered through lack of world class training. Good luck to him.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Well spoken, dont think he said anything to disgaree with. Humble in defeat. Spoke a lot of sense, especially about the effects on a fighter mentally when burdened with being undefeated. Its a lot of weight on your shoulders, as the citics are intense waiting and encouraging for your downfall and the standards are sky high. You have to be able to be very strong mentally to be able to carry this weight. Thats why there has only ever been a few fighters who have remained undefeated throughout their professional careers in the history of this sport. Nathan has got nothing to be ashamed about "losing" he can feel proud that he managed to stay undefeated for so long. Many dont go that long!

But the fact that he hasn't really trained on anything technically in the gym and it was "just punch".....thats not good enough at all! In fact its criminal in this day and age in such a dangerous sport. Honest of him to admit that, but embarrassing at the same time. It also confirms what a lot of us were saying, about him needing to move on to a truly world class trainer and test himself.

It could be too late for that now! It could be over.

Boxing has moved on, they should be doing these things in this country, or else we'll get left behind other Boxing nations, because they concentrate on all facets of the game and not just punching. The art of offense and defense need to be taught with the same focus and intensity.....they should not be separated. Why do you think so many fighters from the UK in times past, have gotten absolutely destroyed at ELITE level?

In fact, after hearing that, he wants to think himself lucky that he managed to become a world champion at all.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Saw an interview with vince online yesterday, some welsh newspaper I think, and he was saying Nathan will prob go to America to a new team with new coach etc


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Fraud


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Saw an interview with vince online yesterday, some welsh newspaper I think, and he was saying Nathan will prob go to America to a new team with new coach etc


Any chance of a link to this? Sounds like a good career move.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Masters said:


> Any chance of a link to this? Sounds like a good career move.


This could be it:

http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/sport/10620244.print/

"Nathan will go away and then we'll have a talk about things, but I think you can expect to see a change of scenery for him and maybe a change of trainer."


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

Bryn said:


> This could be it:
> 
> http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/sport/10620244.print/
> 
> "Nathan will go away and then we'll have a talk about things, but I think you can expect to see a change of scenery for him and maybe a change of trainer."


Cheers.


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Who wants to be a Maths teacher. Make 40k a year to have kids shit on you every day.


£40k is a year is a very attractive wage to a big majority of people in this country.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

enkephalin said:


> Although this is going off the subject of the thread, as someone pointed out theres simply too many people getting degrees these days and swamping the graduate market, shit degrees which are churned out like a mass production line, thanks to mickey mouse metropolitan's and shit 'A' level subjects so people can circumvent the traditional standards required of further education and eventually get a degree. The problem is you have the majority of Rtards (interviewers,gen public)who think a 2:1 in David Beckham studies from Mickey mouse Metrapolitan is better than a 2:2 in Maths from Cardiff University, you people do realise A level maths (when i did it) was the hardest A level on par with Physics, out of the whole class i got the top grade a B which was like goldust, even the geeks failed and got E's. Please don't comment on a subject if you have no experience in the subject matter.


having studied the graduate market i can tell you mickey mouse degrees have little if any effect on the earnings premium of 'proper' grads which is still massive


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Considering his personality was widely regarded as arrogant on these forums,I'm pleased that Nathan's shown he is a very gracious and proud man who didn't deserve the personal abuse he gets on here.

Despite horrible abuse he even thanked his minority of haters the other day.
Classy bloke in my opinion.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Considering his personality was widely regarded as arrogant on these forums,I'm pleased that Nathan's shown he is a very gracious and proud man who didn't deserve the personal abuse he gets on here.
> 
> Despite horrible abuse he even thanked his minority of haters the other day.
> Classy bloke in my opinion.


I wouldn't say he's classy and the hairband still has to go as does the showboating but I do look at him a bit different now and him taking his defeat like a man has made me find a new respect for him.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Bill is obviously going soft in his dotage


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

biglads said:


> Bill is obviously going soft in his dotage


I must be mate, he looks a broken man and he realised in the harshest possible way his limitations and he wasn't gods gift after all.

He has been humbled.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> I wouldn't say he's classy and the hairband still has to go as does the showboating but I do look at him a bit different now and him taking his defeat like a man has made me find a new respect for him.


Are you feeling ok mate? Think you best be getting an early night your clearly coming down with something.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

If he decides to box again under a new trainer then I'm quite excited by his potential. His defence is non existent but unlike other fighters who struggle in that regard he's never made efforts to address it, he's naturally talented & clever so I see no reason why he wouldn't be able to hone those skills. If he can combine an efficient defence & movement then combined with his engine he's got a great platform to work from. He'll still have the chin, he wasn't 'shattered' by Kovalev so his resistance should still be there. He has to learn that a good chin is there to get you out of trouble rather than a tool to win a fight, he's taken far too many liberties with his chin so this will be a good lesson.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

He sounds quite shook up in this interview






From the things he's saying like "I'm gonna eat junk food and go out with my mates" it really doesn't sound good


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Are you feeling ok mate? Think you best be getting an early night your clearly coming down with something.


I don't feel very well as it go's and I have been smoking a new batch of weed, that might have something to do with it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

JamieC said:


> having studied the graduate market i can tell you mickey mouse degrees have little if any effect on the earnings premium of 'proper' grads which is still massive


This. The Mickey Mouse Degree stuff is a bit of a myth. There actually very rare.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bill What the actual fuck, man? I thought you and I would be celebrating that smug prick having his soul crushed in the name of mother Russia?! I don't think he'll recover from that loss mentally; that sort of defeat is enough to crush the spirit of many a fighter. And I don't think any amount of Vince telling him he's better at maths than Carol Vorderman is going to erase that self doubt that he'll now be thinking in regards to him being a "world level" fighter. I think he may also have to question whether his chin was really ever as "granite" as he thought.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Trippy said:


> He sounds quite shook up in this interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be alarmed tbh. Living like a monk for months on end, any young man would want to let loose once in a while.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Trippy said:


> He sounds quite shook up in this interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes deluded. 7 minutes in he claims he won first two rounds and was winning the third.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> hes deluded. 7 minutes in he claims he won first two rounds and was winning the third.


every boxer in history must be deluded then.


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

Came across well in that video to be fair. My thoughts are if he's thinking about retiring at this stage he probably should, as I don't think his heart is really in it. That being said if he decides to continue he needs to realise that he should relocate and start again, probably in the states and that will take on a whole different level of dedication.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Minimalist. No pictures of him boxing, just him getting his degree.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> I don't think he'll recover from that loss mentally; that sort of defeat is enough to crush the spirit of many a fighter. And I don't think any amount of Vince telling him he's better at maths than Carol Vorderman is going to erase that self doubt that he'll now be thinking in regards to him being a "world level" fighter. I think he may also have to question whether his chin was really ever as "granite" as he thought.


This is quite a bit of an over-reaction, its not as though other fighters haven't taken a worse beating and still come back and achieved.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

icemax said:


> This is quite a bit of an over-reaction, its not as though other fighters haven't taken a worse beating and still come back and achieved.


Agree with this.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> This is quite a bit of an over-reaction, its not as though other fighters haven't taken a worse beating and still come back and achieved.


It's also not as if he'd be the first fighter that doesn't recover from such a loss either.


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> It's also not as if he'd be the first fighter that doesn't recover from such a loss either.


They're showing his build up show to kovalev now on boxnation and he's saying his degree is the best thing that ever happened to him. Sounds like his heart might not be totally in it.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> It's also not as if he'd be the first fighter that doesn't recover from such a loss either.


Thats true, but there is no evidence to suggest that this will be the case with Cleverley


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> Thats true, but there is no evidence to suggest that this will be the case with Cleverley


There's also no evidence to suggest that he'll recover and go on to achieve anything - we're both just speculating. He's always struck me as over-confident, and I just don't see him being able to reach that level of confidence again.

Keep in mind I've been one of his biggest critics for yonks.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cleverly is still young when you look at who else is in this division. Plenty of decent fights out there for him if he continues.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Cleverly is still young when you look at who else is in this division. Plenty of decent fights out there for him if he continues.


I think he should move up to Cruiserweight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Retirement would be an easy way out of his contract.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Cleverly definitely doesn't want to go to Roach he has to learn defensive nous and that's not Roach's main area of expertise, I really think someone like Adam Booth or Robert McCracken could turn Cleverly back into a world champion. Roy Jones called it when he said Cleverly fought the entirely wrong fight, they had no tactics other than "punch him more than he punches you back" and he slugged with a KO artist when he should've boxed off the back foot picking him off and using speed to win on points. 

Booth and McCracken are both intelligent and so is Cleverly, he's good at maths which is almost science and so is boxing so if he understands his instructions and the tactics are nailed down with a good Plan B&C and the camp based around how he will fight on the night he could be a force at LHW. He's quick, he has a high out put and despite what happened on Saturday his chin is decent, Kovalev just hits too hard and he got hit too much. Booth or McCracken would have him boxing to his strengths and in better condition mentally and physically and as long as they didn't make him adopt that low left hand but taught him the art of hit and not got hit, there's no reason at all that he can't come back and win another world title with the right guidance.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Being humbled can make a fighter smarter in his approach, or it can make them gunshy.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

He needs to go to Arnie Farnell who will train him for a Bellew rematch.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Cleverly isn't a smart enough fighter to learn an all new defensive craft.

Roach would be ideal, as someone who can harness his offensive ability and help to minimise those defensive flaws by using other techniques, such as training his fighters to be out of the ideal range of the opponent as often as possible.

Booth isn't a brilliant trainer of defence either, Haye is entirely reliant on reflexes or staying way out of range and leaping in, Groves can't defend himself at all.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think he should move up to Cruiserweight.


:huh Joking? He'd get ruined.. Imagine Cleverly v Huck/Jones/Lebedev


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> :huh Joking? He'd get ruined.. Imagine Cleverly v Huck/Jones/Lebedev


Whys that? None of those fighters are very good.

Cleverly fights in the Calzaghe style but it ineffective because of his height and he is not as quick relative to his division. At CW he will be smaller and his punches will be quicker. His chin is fine, he never had power at 175lbs so it wont make much of a difference.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think he should move up to Cruiserweight.


I think that would be a bad move myself. He doesn't struggle to make weight and his stamina is fine. I think he'll get manhandled up at cruiser. Just such a big jump.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think he should move up to Cruiserweight.


So he can win the British at 2 weights you mean because he would get destroyed at world level,it's a big jump from light heavy to cruiser and cleverly hasn't got the required tools for it,bellew maybe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So he can win the British at 2 weights you mean because he would get destroyed at world level,it's a big jump from light heavy to cruiser and cleverly hasn't got the required tools for it,bellew maybe.


Why does a fighter who's style relies on his size and strength, and has been knocked down at domestic level have a shot at moving up in weight and being a success. But a fighter who's style relies on speed and activity and has proven to have a good chin will struggle? Makes no sense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I think that would be a bad move myself. He doesn't struggle to make weight and his stamina is fine. I think he'll get manhandled up at cruiser. Just such a big jump.


He does struggle to make weight. If he fights the right way, he wouldn't get into a position to be man handled. Just throw those fast flurries for 12 rounds and win decisions against slow robotic Cruiserweights.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob, if you just tell us the fighters that you think ARE fighting at the right weight it will save time.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He does struggle to make weight. If he fights the right way, he wouldn't get into a position to be man handled. Just throw those fast flurries for 12 rounds and win decisions against slow robotic Cruiserweights.


What makes you think he struggles with the weight? They were talking about dropping to 168 recently. He's not broad enough to move up a weight in my opinion.

Kovalev looked huge compared to Cleverly


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> He does struggle to make weight. If he fights the right way, he wouldn't get into a position to be man handled. Just throw those fast flurries for 12 rounds and win decisions against slow robotic Cruiserweights.


He's not chinny or gases down the straight. Quite the opposite. He hits the weight on the scale just fine and he doesn't rehydrate that much either prior to fight time. How on earth is he struggling at this weight?:huh


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Cleverly looked like a little boy compared to Kovalev, he doesn't struggle to make the weight in any shape or form. I agree he would have fun at CW although who the fuck wants to fight at CW? It's a shit division.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Cleverly looked like a little boy compared to Kovalev, he doesn't struggle to make the weight in any shape or form. I agree he would have fun at CW although who the fuck wants to fight at CW? It's a shit division.


Enzo?
JLC?
Freddie Flintoff?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Cleverly if you are reading this































retire.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Really hope Nate Dogg doesn't retire.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> Cleverly looked like a little boy compared to Kovalev, he doesn't struggle to make the weight in any shape or form. I agree he would have fun at CW although who the fuck wants to fight at CW? *It's a shit division.*


Why do people keep saying this? It's one of the most entertaining and interesting divisions in boxing right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

A Force said:


> What makes you think he struggles with the weight? They were talking about dropping to 168 recently. He's not broad enough to move up a weight in my opinion.
> 
> Kovalev looked huge compared to Cleverly


Someone from his team told me he struggles to make the weight


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

dkos said:


> Why do people keep saying this? It's one of the most entertaining and interesting divisions in boxing right now.


Yeh its bizzare. Genuinley the only bad divisions in boxing right now are Heavyweight & Super Feather. The rest have at least 6,7 great fights that could be made.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> Why do people keep saying this? It's one of the most entertaining and interesting divisions in boxing right now.


I remember people being pretty hyped for Huck-Ola.

I don't think it's that bad a division either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Cleverly looked like a little boy compared to Kovalev, he doesn't struggle to make the weight in any shape or form. I agree he would have fun at CW although who the fuck wants to fight at CW? It's a shit division.


His team disagree, and he looked allot bigger than Kovalev to me. Its a division where he can compete and make money. At LHW he will be an opponent for the next few years.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> His team disagree, and he looked allot bigger than Kovalev to me. Its a division where he can compete and make money. At LHW he will be an opponent for the next few years.


Really? Clev was spindly in comparison.










Thinking about it though I'm inclined to agree with ya. I think Clev would benefit if he put on a bit of bulk, he'd be verging on beast if he were to pack on 6-10 kilo's.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Someone from his team told me he struggles to make the weight


He has told me personally that he can make 168 if need be. But that was while back.

I don't see a two stone jump as being any good for him to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Cruiser is a really good division but it'll always struggle to gather attention. 

It's a bit like comparing the attention that a shot putter gets compared to 100m runner and the one lapper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Dinamita said:


> Cruiser is a really good division but it'll always struggle to gather attention.
> 
> It's a bit like comparing the attention that a shot putter gets compared to 100m runner and the one lapper.


In the US yes. But for Europe and the UK thats not the case.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


>


Clev looks like a model no doubt but he isn't 'bigger'. Look at the middle pic, what the fuck are those arms ffs.

Kovalev has a more solid core, bigger arms and generally doesn't look like a borderline anorexic. You've convinced though, Clev needs to move up. He has the frame excel at CW imo, he looks like he's hindering his potential at LH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Clev looks like a model no doubt but he isn't 'bigger'. Look at the middle pic, what the fuck are those arms ffs.
> 
> Kovalev has a more solid core, bigger arms and generally doesn't look like a borderline anorexic. You've convinced though, Clev needs to move up. He has the frame excel at CW imo, he looks like he's hindering his potential at LH.


Yeh he put on a solid stone in muscle.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Bryn said:


> I have a friend who has been mates with Nathan since he was about 12/13, he always said that as soon as Nathan lost he would retire. He claimed that a loss would break him as a fighter.
> 
> I'm not reading into that too much, and it would be a shame if he were to retire, but this is coming from someone close to Nathan.
> 
> I'd like to see Cleverly stick around, there's plenty more for him to offer.


Should have retired after Bellew then :yep


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> In the US yes. But for Europe and the UK thats not the case.


I think it's the same here too.

The only really good cruisers we've had lately have been Haye and Enzo... Haye moved up and Enzo didn't last long at the top unfortunately.

Some of the domestic title fights we've seen have been awful quality, with 0 entertainment value.

In Germany and such they've had some good fights, Huck is always decent viewing for example.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Dinamita said:


> I think it's the same here too.
> 
> The only really good cruisers we've had lately have been Haye and Enzo... Haye moved up and Enzo didn't last long at the top unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Thats just because other European countries support all European boxing whereas we just support British boxing. If we had a world level Cruiser he would be as big a deal as any other belt holder.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Thats just because other European countries support all European boxing whereas we just support British boxing. If we had a world level Cruiser he would be as big a deal as any other belt holder.


Spot on.


----------

